# Palace of Versailles



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Anybody visited the Palace of Versailles and is it worth it? Are there any "aires" near by. Any idea how much it costs to visit POV.

Any other sites near by worth having a look at?

We hope to go via there to see the Tour de France.

Paul and Ann


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

You used to be able to park on the side of the road nearby. There is a campsite quite close.
It is well worth a visit but I felt that the gardens are the best. If you look on the website you will see that the fountains are only on on some days (possibly the first Sunday in the month) It takes all afternoon to go round them all.
It costs quite a lot but is well worth it.
The house is spectacular but when we went it was so crowded that it was difficult to enjoy it.
It is many years since we visited so the details may well have changed.
see:
http://en.chateauversailles.fr/prep...rates/billets-et-tarifs/les-grandes-eaux-1-en


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

You used to be able to park on the side of the road nearby. There is a campsite quite close.
It is well worth a visit but I felt that the gardens are the best. If you look on the website you will see that the fountains are only on on some days (possibly the first Sunday in the month) It takes all afternoon to go round them all.
It costs quite a lot but is well worth it.
The house is spectacular but when we went it was so crowded that it was difficult to enjoy it.
It is many years since we visited so the details may well have changed.
see:
http://en.chateauversailles.fr/prep...rates/billets-et-tarifs/les-grandes-eaux-1-en


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

paulann said:


> Anybody visited the Palace of Versailles and is it worth it? Are there any "aires" near by. Any idea how much it costs to visit POV.
> 
> Any other sites near by worth having a look at?
> 
> ...


We went there about 20 odd years ago there was a pucker site nearby and you could get to Paris via a rail station nearby .

Tony 50


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

paulann said:


> Anybody visited the Palace of Versailles and is it worth it? Are there any "aires" near by. Any idea how much it costs to visit POV.
> 
> Any other sites near by worth having a look at?
> 
> ...


We went there about 20 odd years ago there was a pucker site nearby and you could get to Paris via a rail station nearby .

Tony 50


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Blog here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-145287.html#145287

Pics now here:
https://picasaweb.google.com/DABurleigh/LoireShare

Dave


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We visited Versailles at Easter this year and stayed at the Huttopia campsite not cheap (€32 a night low season) and about 40 minutes pleasant walk or get the train from Porchefontaine to Versailles Rive Gauche. I think there are buses as well.

The crowds and queues for the palace were horrendous a couple of hours to queue for tickets then three hours queue to get in the house and it's too crowded to enjoy so my son told us.

We just visited the gardens normally free but on Good Friday the fountains were working (occasionally) from 11am to 12 and 2.30 to 4pm so it cost us €8 each. They operate on Tuesdays and weekends during the summer when there is an entrance charge.

To be honest we were underwhelmed by floral displays at that time of the year although the scale of the whole place is impressive.

I expect it's better when there are less crowds.

Motorhomes do park in the road to the south Rue de Matelots(?) and I believe there is a private aire along there in the summer months.

Steve


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

we did an unintentional cheapo here got there mid afternoon poked head in see if it was worthwhile and got free admission 3;30pm rushed round prob didn't see it all in 1 &1/2 hr but gardens lovely and even better from high up , after that moved on but will visit again when more time available


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

We were there the week after Easter this year. Two and a half hours queueing to get in and that was arriving at about 10am, having bought tickets already on the internet. The problem is the security - all bags have to go through a scanner and it really slows everything down. 

Once inside it was just as bad. Huge numbers of people and impossible to get a good look or take your time. Nearly trodden underfoot by large parties of Japanese all with the cameras flashing despite 'No Photography' notices everywhere. To be fair to the attnedants it would have been a nightmare to try and enforce the rules.

The gardens are pleasant and worth a look but the chateau would be better completely out of season. From the bits I saw it would be lovely to have a leisurely stroll round to appreciate the beauty.


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

We booked a Gite for a week last October and did the touristy places such as Disney: Park Asterix; Eiflel Tower; Boat trip and the Palace.

It was superb inside, the gardens were okay and the fountains do
not have the volume of water to work them all, so a lot of the time
they are off. We used the train for the Palace and Eifle trip, no probs.

PS
Park Asterix beats Disney hands down and the staff are great, most
of the staff at Disney were suffering from the effects of a Charisma bi-pass operation.

Regards
Shane


----------

